# Buffalo/Western New York Gamers!!!!



## Grimstaff (Aug 30, 2005)

Heads up, Buffalo, NY gamers, Company of the Crucible is seeking 1 or 2 new members. We play 3.5E, the 1st edition way, every Thursday from 6pm to 10pm. We are 21 and over only. And yes, we feature fine products such as Wilderlands of High Fantasy and Dungeon Crawl Classics. Email me at Grim213@aol.com if you're interested.


----------



## Grimstaff (Sep 4, 2005)

*Anyone?*

Anyone....anyone...Buehler?


----------



## Grimstaff (Sep 20, 2005)

drops pin...


----------

